# can't start my 01 maxima???????? need some experts on this!!



## govinz (Dec 9, 2010)

i have a 01 A/T maxima 20th anniversary that i just converted to an 5 speed and all i did is change out the trany, axles, and put the clutch in ,,, it cranks and all but won't start ... i started it once after many retries and it was running a kinda good (only at low rpm it wanted to die) but couldnt manage to start it again ... when it cranks its turning free for a couple of turns and slows down for a turn or two and frees again and does it over and over ... thought it would of been the crank sensor between the engine and trany because when i take it out it runs free all the time and when i put it back in the does the free and tight thing again... before the trany swap i drove it with its own power and engine was running fine ... NEED SOME HELP BEFORE I JUST SEND THE CAR THE SCAPS!! thank you


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

more than likely that's your problem, cause it use to fit on the trans bellhousing...Did you get the right flywheel for your year car?


----------

